# Thoughts on source sites



## jmpman23 (Apr 30, 2013)

First off, I am by no means asking for a source. I am just looking to see what other peoples feelings are on a popular site, which we all know, that claims to have personal reviews for international and domestic sources. Do you think there is any good that can come from this site, or do you believe it is mostly scam artists or FED set ups? To be totally honest, I have myself used this site with success at a international source, but am far too nervous to try another especially domestic (even though thats what we all really want).


----------



## airagee23 (Apr 30, 2013)

What are sources? Never heard of that


----------



## jmpman23 (Apr 30, 2013)

No clue myself


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 30, 2013)

In time u will realize whats what..we dont do source checks here not our thing


----------



## 63Vette (Apr 30, 2013)

Wait. There is another website?


----------



## jmpman23 (Apr 30, 2013)

oh no dont get me wrong, im not doing a source check and I apologize if it came off that way. I was just seeing if other people felt like it was a scam themselves or have had good/ bad experiences with it. Prob a thread thats too much on those lines tho. feel free to delete if ive gone too far.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm pretty lost lol... 
But IMO any source that has a website is asking to be caught, then your info could be siezed ...
But there hit and miss, there's so many real sites and scammers alike


----------



## jmpman23 (Apr 30, 2013)

Yeah good point Four. I see your a Mass man. Boston Strong my dude.


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 30, 2013)

yeah, IDK WTF is up with the public source sites.  why they have not been busted yet is beyond me.  sooner or later things will come crashing down on them


----------



## jmpman23 (Apr 30, 2013)

I still don't understand how certain domestic labs that are mentioned every other word on some forums that have websites still are in operation. Clearly they aren't flying under the radar...


----------



## biggerben692000 (Apr 30, 2013)

jmpman23 said:


> I still don't understand how certain domestic labs that are mentioned every other word on some forums that have websites still are in operation. Clearly they aren't flying under the radar...



Some folks are born with instincts and a criminal mindset. Some are birthed into it. The sources that have been around for years aren't just lucky. They've been taught by those that went before them. Protocol....layering....there's a lot to it. Know what I mean? How do you imagine one becomes a safe cracker? Reading books? Nope, it's hands on apprentice kind of shit. It's a trade.


----------



## DF (Apr 30, 2013)

We do have a scammer forum & will probably find the lab your talking about


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 30, 2013)

63Vette said:


> Wait. There is another website?



redtube.com 



jmpman23 said:


> First off, I am by no means asking for a source. I am just looking to see what other peoples feelings are on a popular site, which we all know, that claims to have personal reviews for international and domestic sources. Do you think there is any good that can come from this site, or do you believe it is mostly scam artists or FED set ups? To be totally honest, I have myself used this site with success at a international source, but am far too nervous to try another especially domestic (even though thats what we all really want).



You're referring to eroids? That site is a joke. Always follow the money. If the sources are paying the bills for the site, you're not going to get an honest review.



jmpman23 said:


> I still don't understand how certain domestic labs that are mentioned every other word on some forums that have websites still are in operation. Clearly they aren't flying under the radar...



Some do get busted.  The stupid, careless and sometimes unlucky ones.




biggerben692000 said:


> Some folks are born with instincts and a criminal mindset. Some are birthed into it. The sources that have been around for years aren't just lucky. They've been taught by those that went before them. Protocol....layering....there's a lot to it. Know what I mean? How do you imagine one becomes a safe cracker? Reading books? Nope, it's hands on apprentice kind of shit. It's a trade.



^^^ This. Only variable is luck.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Apr 30, 2013)

don't buy gear from a lab that advertises to noobs all over the web, dude.  just rob your local pharmacy.  they're bound to have legit gear in there.


----------



## staxs (Apr 30, 2013)

Theres steroid labs out there ?


----------



## jmpman23 (Apr 30, 2013)

You are all so wise. A bunch of jacked Einsteins you are. Oh, and pillar...I prefer youjizz.com


----------



## Four1Thr33 (May 1, 2013)

Youjizz? Sounds like a Dude site.. Tube8 is my preference


----------



## jmpman23 (May 1, 2013)

Four it's like tube 8 on well, on steroids.


----------



## Spongy (May 1, 2013)

Xhamster.com


----------



## Four1Thr33 (May 1, 2013)

Note to self... Check that site when not mobile !


----------



## jmpman23 (May 1, 2013)

We can officially say this thread has turned into a porn source haha


----------



## Four1Thr33 (May 1, 2013)

I heard of xhampster last week on the radio.   Still have not gone there... But on another note..
Farrah Abrahams porno is being released next week !!


----------



## Georgia (May 1, 2013)

Four1Thr33 said:


> I heard of xhampster last week on the radio.   Still have not gone there... But on another note..
> Farrah Abrahams porno is being released next week !!



You mother effer. I will kiss you RIGHT NOW. As soon as that thing comes out you PM me or post it up in Da Club


----------



## Georgia (May 1, 2013)

Oh, and....what's a steroid? I thought I was in a hemorrhoid insight forum. I have an anus fissure and thought everyone here did too


----------



## Four1Thr33 (May 1, 2013)

They said next Monday I believe and said its very well made ... Fuck man "BACKDOOR TEEN MOM"


----------



## Four1Thr33 (May 1, 2013)

U better believe ill be searching for that torrent!! And ill inform if I locate..
She follows me on twitter, I should ask for an autographed copy lol

Girl made a million for the tape


----------



## Georgia (May 1, 2013)

She's hot with nice body & tits...just hated her bitch attitude


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 1, 2013)

What is a Farrah Abrams?


----------



## Four1Thr33 (May 1, 2013)

Haha if that's serious... She's a teen mom star.. Wicked bitch, very hot and fake tits


----------



## Georgia (May 1, 2013)

This...she was on MTV's "Teen Mom"...got knocked up when she was like 16 and they filmed her


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 1, 2013)

That's it? She is skinny as fuck, her tits are fake and she looks like a bitch/my bosses' daughter.


----------



## #TheMatrix (May 1, 2013)

> PillarofBalance;103581]What is a Farrah Abrams?



thats what I said....
apparently she was on mtv teen mom.  and got a tit job


----------



## Four1Thr33 (May 1, 2013)

Get rich... Get tits.   The American way


----------



## Georgia (May 1, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> That's it? She is skinny as fuck, her tits are fake and she looks like a bitch/my bosses' daughter.



You don't understand. She gets a penis stuck inside of her and I get to watch that. Don't ruin this for me


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 1, 2013)

Georgia said:


> You don't understand. She gets a penis stuck inside of her and I get to watch that. Don't ruin this for me



Bowing out. Don't mean to fuck up your game bro.  Keep spittin it.


----------



## PFM (May 1, 2013)

Georgia said:


> This...she was on MTV's "Teen Mom"...got knocked up when she was like 16 and they filmed her



I stopped reading at MTV.


----------



## Spongy (May 1, 2013)

she's hideous, but I'll be watching because I can't stand her attitude and just complete fucking stupidity...  So seeing her get slayed by James Dean is just kind of a victory for me.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (May 1, 2013)

What ever helps u fap at night haha


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 1, 2013)

here they are for the screening of her movie in 3D


----------



## Popeye (May 1, 2013)

Spongy said:


> she's hideous, but I'll be watching because I can't stand her attitude and just complete fucking stupidity...  So seeing her get slayed by James Dean is just kind of a victory for me.



Ya...i dont think shes very cute.....id bang her out but, her arms are disgustingly thin....and i dont care for fake boobs, especially on a beanpole.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (May 1, 2013)

PFM said:


> I stopped reading at MTV.



sorry Mike didn't mean to hit dislike


----------



## StoliFTW (May 1, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> here they are for the screening of her movie in 3D



ha, what a slut!!! but ill still watch it


----------



## biggerben692000 (May 1, 2013)

Georgia said:


> She's hot with nice body & tits...just hated her bitch attitude



I hate her kid and how she acts like it's a gift from the gods and superior compared to the other rug rats...the thing shits cries and pukes. I'd like to lock it in a closet while I got better acquainted with it's mom.


----------



## biggerben692000 (May 1, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> That's it? She is skinny as fuck, her tits are fake and she looks like a bitch/my bosses' daughter.



I'm gonna crash your company picnic.


----------



## BigGameHunter (May 1, 2013)

POB will need a new job the following Monday.


----------



## coltmc4545 (May 1, 2013)

Her face looks like a horse face with her big ass teeth and wide nose but I'd watch the porn. Nothing wrong with jerkin it to a horse getting fucked in the ass.


----------



## mattyice (May 1, 2013)

Rookies... Lobstertube.com

FTW!!!!


----------



## RISE (May 1, 2013)

lemonparty.com  


BOOM!  PROTEIN EVERYWHERE!


----------



## MrRonBurgandy (May 1, 2013)

This thread just took me on weird ride. Not surprised it ended in porn.
BOY THAT ESCALATED QUICKLY.


----------



## DF (May 1, 2013)

No other site can make a turn to porn like the brothers here at SI! We are the best!


----------



## Four1Thr33 (May 1, 2013)

Can we start a free porn site thread with voting haha   I need to compile them all


----------



## Georgia (May 1, 2013)

Please do. I didn't even know about these porn sites. I only fap to this Victoria Secret magazine my gf has on the living room table


----------



## Four1Thr33 (May 1, 2013)

If I make a thread I can edit it right?   I can compile them later and as people add there's I can edit The new ones into the main post


----------



## frankenstein (Nov 9, 2013)

man some of you guys can be real dicks. We all were in the same position at one time or another.


----------



## shenky (Nov 21, 2013)

frankenstein said:


> man some of you guys can be real dicks. We all were in the same position at one time or another.




not sure if pun or serious


----------

